# Need A New Handsaw



## Conquistador3 (Jan 4, 2016)

As in the title.
I need a new handsaw because I completely wore out the Gardena (Husqvarna) handsaw I have.Which was never much to write home about. 

I'd like something that won't go dull so soon.
All the good brands available here are Japanese (Silky, Bakuma, Tomokichi etc). Felco recently introduced handsaws as well but the fact they are not made by them and are not tempered steel make me wary. Had they been made like their secateurs I would have not bothered you. 

Any tip/advice?

Thanks.


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jan 4, 2016)

If I had to stick with just one handsaw, it would be a Silky Tsurugi. I love mine, its light, leaves a smooth cut, sharp, thin enough to fit in just about any place, has a good grip and never falls from the scabbard. Cost about 75$ and if your using it, totally worth it.
If your concerned about the edge holding up, look for something "Impulse Hardened". You won't be able to hand file it, but shouldn't need to as often.

When selecting a hand saw, think about what your going to use it for the most. For fine pruning of small branches, I don't think a medium tooth straight blade has an equal. For just wrecking stuff and removals, a longer curved blade with a hook come in handy.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'llbearealclimberoneday said:


> If I had to stick with just one handsaw, it would be a Silky Tsurugi. I love mine, its light, leaves a smooth cut, sharp, thin enough to fit in just about any place, has a good grip and never falls from the scabbard. Cost about 75$ and if your using it, totally worth it.
> If your concerned about the edge holding up, look for something "Impulse Hardened". You won't be able to hand file it, but shouldn't need to as often.
> 
> When selecting a hand saw, think about what your going to use it for the most. For fine pruning of small branches, I don't think a medium tooth straight blade has an equal. For just wrecking stuff and removals, a longer curved blade with a hook come in handy.



This is mostly for small branches. Tsurugi 300 with medium teeth then?


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jan 4, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> This is mostly for small branches. Tsurugi 300 with medium teeth then?



That's what I would go with. The finer teeth cut plenty fast on small stuff, but seem to bite into the wood more. You can't apply as much pressure as with the more aggressive blades or it will pull out of your hand.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 18, 2016)

I was at the local hardware store and noticed they had a sale on Kanzawa Samurai saws. I ended up picking the closest in shape and teeth to the Tsurugi. 
I known they are not as good as Silky, but for €15 it's hard to say no...


----------



## A10egress (Jan 18, 2016)

Our "bucket man" loves his silky (cant remember the model) but I would have to agree, the few times i used it, it was fast to cut and kept its sharpness through lots of use.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Pruned a lot over the weekend and so far I am absolutely satisfied with the purchase.
Again: I know a Silky or a Bakuma are in another level (fully professional) but this little saw is impulse hardened, local hardware shop has spare blades costing a song and no dance and costs half as much as a Gardena, which is not impulse hardened and cuts nowhere near as well.


----------

